# Bode on utube



## marlon (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello Doc,
i was studying the sets Bode was doing on you tube and it reminded me of neuro conditioning.  That is to say creating a conditioned response on a neurologic level that is seemingly not linked with the trigger action.  I was wondering if this section of sl 4 could be considered neuro conditioning.  i know you have presented the material and argued well that these are ways of engaging the body's natural responses to certain alignments and indexes, however, could part of it be conditioned response?  Also, does the foot come down flat or ball of the foot to heel?

Thank you for your time

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Doc (Aug 9, 2008)

marlon said:


> Hello Doc,
> i was studying the sets Bode was doing on you tube and it reminded me of neuro conditioning.  That is to say creating a conditioned response on a neurologic level that is seemingly not linked with the trigger action.  I was wondering if this section of sl 4 could be considered neuro conditioning.  i know you have presented the material and argued well that these are ways of engaging the body's natural responses to certain alignments and indexes, however, could part of it be conditioned response?  Also, does the foot come down flat or ball of the foot to heel?
> 
> Thank you for your time
> ...



That is exactly what it is. The programming of appropriate responses under stress is not new, however it is important that they be mapped properly as a part of autonomic responses associated with PNF to engage appropriate neuromuscular responses capable of extension to "learned behavior."

"The ball of the foot is utilized in human anatomy for "mobility." The heel of the foot is used for "stability." - Ron Chapél


----------



## marlon (Aug 9, 2008)

Doc said:


> That is exactly what it is. The programming of appropriate responses under stress is not new, however it is important that they be mapped properly as a part of autonomic responses associated with PNF to engage appropriate neuromuscular responses capable of extension to "learned behavior."
> 
> "The ball of the foot is utilized in human anatomy for "mobility." The heel of the foot is used for "stability." - Ron Chapél


 

thank you for your clear and concise answers.  i appreciate the time you take to make accurate respeonses.

marlon


----------



## Doc (Aug 9, 2008)

marlon said:


> thank you for your clear and concise answers.  i appreciate the time you take to make accurate respeonses.
> 
> marlon



The simple answers are easy sir. It's difficult to find the time to write those complicated in-depth "you need to be there" answers. It's just to hard.


----------



## marlon (Aug 10, 2008)

Doc said:


> The simple answers are easy sir. It's difficult to find the time to write those complicated in-depth "you need to be there" answers. It's just to hard.


 
I know what you mean. However, your simple answer is simple to you because of the depth and breadth of yur knowledge.  I learn from you and appreciate it.  Thank you


marlon


----------



## marlon (Aug 10, 2008)

BTW  Thanks Bode for taking the time to do the vid's.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Doc (Aug 11, 2008)

Taken from the SL-4 Kenpo FAQ

*Does SL-4 Kenpo utilize neuromuscular conditioning?*​
Yes. The programming of appropriate responses under stress is not new, however it is important that they be mapped properly as a part of autonomic responses associated with PNF to engage appropriate neuromuscular responses capable of extension to "learned behavior."


*When P.A.M.ing, which part of the foot should touch the floor first?*​
"The ball of the foot is utilized in human anatomy for "mobility." The heel of the foot is used for "stability." Therefore, when placing the foot specifically for the purpose of &#8220;PAMing&#8221; the heel of the foot should make contact with the floor slightly before the rest of the foot sustains resistance.


*How does that relate to stances, footwork, and walking or running?*​

The human body will always adjust its mechanics to the circumstances, unless over-ridden by a conscious effort. The act of &#8220;walking&#8221; for example, is essentially a series of controlled falls utilizing an inverted pendulum. That is, the anchor point is at the bottom, (where the foot plants,) and the pendulum (hips), swings over the anchor point and falls forward.

The rear foot begins the mobility process by rocking forward into and on the ball of the foot and utilizes the muscles in the lower body to &#8220;push off&#8221; to begin the pendulum swing. As the hips fall forward the opposite leg reaches forward, sharply placing the heel on the ground creating a &#8220;bracing angle&#8221; to control the fall.

In walking there is always one foot on the ground, and that foot will perform the needed function of either providing mobility in the push off with the ball of the foot, or controlling the fall by creating stability with the placing of the heel sharply for the bracing angle.
.
Therefore in normal walking, the mechanics are a combination of mobility and stability, shifting from one to the other as needed in the biomechanical function and process of walking.

However, when the gait is changed significantly, in conjunction with the speed of that gait or stride, the biomechanical function changes to accommodate the mechanical request. 

When you are running as fast as you are capable, biomechanically, the body is completely mobility driven and both feet are off the ground at some point in the stride, with maximum mobility on demand being the requisite mechanics. Therefore, you will run from ball of the foot, to ball of the foot, anatomically not utilizing the heel of the foot in the scenario because it is not needed.

The above examples are anatomical extremes of essentially the same biomechanical function, with the body making adjustments to accommodate changes in speed and the extended stride.

When utilizing these basic human mechanics in the typical &#8220;stances&#8221; of the martial arts, if one is seeking to achieve a &#8220;martial science&#8221; perspective, the same anatomical rules must apply. However, because the human body is not anatomically designed to move rearwards, (backwards), or laterally, (sideways), efficiently, it also has the ability to move into a &#8220;disassociated or loose connectivity&#8221; mode that allows fluidity of movement of its many parts, over structured efficiency. 

Unfortunately, humans tend to use the &#8220;disassociated ability mechanism&#8221; out of context and for personal preferences most of the time, and as result humans are capable of injuring themselves through simple improper even non-contact movement, and even more so when &#8220;resistance&#8221; or loads are added to the equation.

Because the body is incapable of performing all functions simultaneously it will, as in walking, choose what is best for the immediate physical circumstances. The P.A.M. or &#8220;Platform Aligning Mechanism&#8221; is designed to compensate for inefficient movement humans must make usually by necessity forcing the body by into a structured mode, compensating and canceling the &#8220;disassociated&#8221; mode. 

When and how to utilize the PAM with, and in conjunction with all the variables of stances, and foot maneuvers, is a basic science unto itself.

This is not a new method and has always been quite prevalent in Traditional Chinese Arts, and Ed Parker Sr. can be seen utilizing the method in his many available videos. The research and codification of the method and the creation of the term is my own, the method itself is old school. The trick is to know, when, where, and how to use it in conjunction with your physical activities, whatever they might be.

Although there isn&#8217;t much dispute in the running community re the mechanics of &#8220;sprinting&#8221; or &#8220;walking,&#8221; there is a debate between the best method for &#8220;long distance runners&#8221; who fall in between the two methods, where time and speed are both large factors. These are the primary factors that should determine which method is best. So the answer here is not surprisingly, &#8220;it depends.&#8221; Distance and time are subjective relative terms of the runner and their goals in conjunction with their physical capabilities and conditioning. Typically however, one or the other must be utilized. Only an understanding of the mechanics involved, relative to the speed, distance, and length of stride, can determine which method is best at the time.


----------

